#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  dhammesu dhammAnupassI

## До

В конце Сатипаттхана сутты читаем фразу: _Evampi kho bhikkhave bhikkhu dhammesu dhammAnupassI viharati catusu ariyasaccesu._ 
Хотелось бы прояснить точный перевод.

На английском варианты перевода сильно различаются:
1. This is how a monk remains focused on *mental qualities in & of themselves* with reference to the four noble truths... 
2. Thus the bhikkhu abides reflecting *thoughts on the thoughts* of the four noble truths.
3. As 6th sense -- object "dhamma" is the counterpart of "mano": manasā dhammaŋ viссāya "apperceiving presentations with the mind" S iv.185 etc. (see formula under rūpa); mano -- viссeyyā dhammā S iv.73; cp. S iii.46; iv.3 sq.; v.74; D iii.226, 245, 269. Ranged in the same category under the anupassanā -- formula (q. v.) "*dhammesu dhamm -- anupassin*" realising the mentality of mental objects or ideas, e. g. D ii.95, 100, 299; A i.39, 296; ii.256; iii.450; iv.301.
4. And not only penetrating form in form, but feelings in feelings (vedanasu vedanupassi), consciousness in consciousness (citte cittanupassi), and mental essences in mental essences (dhammesu dhammanupassi)....
5. Вот как, монахи, бхиккху рассматривает *идеи как совокупность* применительно к шести внутренним и внешним областям восприятия.
6. И таким образом монах отслеживает *качества ума в качествах ума* четырех благородных истин.

Тоесть я понимаю так - бхикшу отслеживает или распознаёт (это что на пали?) _дхаммы в дхаммах_ четырёх благородных истин. А viharati что?

----------


## Aleksey L.

лучше сказать "постигает", ведь присутствует качество распознавания as it is

viharati, возможно, останавливая блаженство, воздерживаясь от [потери] блаженства [единства, союза] блачестивости, связанной с чистотой [ума]

----------


## Ассаджи

> В конце Сатипаттхана сутты читаем фразу: _Evampi kho bhikkhave bhikkhu dhammesu dhammAnupassI viharati catusu ariyasaccesu._ 
> 
> Тоесть я понимаю так - бхикшу отслеживает или распознаёт (это что на пали?) _дхаммы в дхаммах_ четырёх благородных истин.


По-русски это будет "созерцает (анупассати) дхаммы сами по себе". Дхаммы в данном случае точнее всего переводятся как "умственные качества", хотя здесь есть и оттенок "явления".




> А viharati что?


То есть монах как бы "пребывает в созерцании", "находится в созерцании", в смысле "неотступно созерцает".

----------


## sergey

> распознаёт (это что на пали?)


"распознает" здесь - перевод "pajaanaati"



> Idha bhikkhave bhikkhu idaṃ dukkhanti yathābhūtaṃ pajānāti
> 
> При этом
> монах распознает: "Это – страдание (дукха)" согласно действительности;
> (_перев. Д.Ивахненко_)

----------


## До

> Evampi kho bhikkhave bhikkhu dhammesu dhammAnupassI viharati catusu ariyasaccesu.


1. Как я понял, _dhammesu_, это во множественном числе, а _dhamma_ (из _dhammAnupassI_) в единственном, тогда почему говорится "качества в качествах" (оба во множественном.) А не "качества в дхамме" или "дхамму в качествах"?
2. Почему _viharati_ вы относите к созерцанию (_пребывает в созерцании_), а не к четырем истинам (_так созерцая пребывает в истинах_)?

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1. Как я понял, _dhammesu_, это во множественном числе, а _dhamma_ (из _dhammAnupassI_) в единственном,


Почему же, здесь ведь при множественном числе сандхи dhammaa + anupassii = dhammaanupassii .

И по логике ряда:

Kaaye kaayaanupassii viharati ... vedanasu vedanaanupassii viharati ... citte cittaanupassii viharati ... dhammesu dhammaanupassii viharati

на число здесь указывает первое слово, dhammesu.




> 2. Почему _viharati_ вы относите к созерцанию (_пребывает в созерцании_), а не к четырем истинам (_так созерцая пребывает в истинах_)?


'Viharati' довольно часто употребляется в таком смысле. В этой сутте anupassii viharati

Kaaye kaayaanupassii viharati ... vedanasu vedanaanupassii viharati ... citte cittaanupassii viharati ... dhammesu dhammaanupassii viharati

относится к практике по любой из четырех основ памятования.

Вот, кстати, комментарий к Сатипаттхана сутте:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...oma/wayof.html

----------

До (08.04.2009)

----------

